# Help!! BIKE FROM UK



## mrraowen (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi, moved to spain 4 weeks ago, got my NIE and full time job within 2 weeks!! I now need to get my motorbike here, on a budget!! If anyone bringing a van from the uk with furniture in etc and have space for a bike please let me know!! Flexible on dates, but ideally end april or early may 2015....ive tried shiply.com and the free ads in surr etc but quoted too much, or not confident about the people offering to bring it!! Any ideas????

bike is in brighton, about 45mins from portsmouth


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Once you have around 5 posts, people can send you private messages and you may receive some offers.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you considered flying back to the UK and then catching the Portsmouth ferry to Santander or Bilbao?

You can then ride the rest.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrraowen said:


> Hi, moved to spain 4 weeks ago, got my NIE and full time job within 2 weeks!! I now need to get my motorbike here, on a budget!! If anyone bringing a van from the uk with furniture in etc and have space for a bike please let me know!! Flexible on dates, but ideally end april or early may 2015....ive tried shiply.com and the free ads in surr etc but quoted too much, or not confident about the people offering to bring it!! Any ideas????
> 
> bike is in brighton, about 45mins from portsmouth


Congratulations on the job.
What are you doing?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

mrraowen said:


> Hi, moved to spain 4 weeks ago, got my NIE and full time job within 2 weeks!! I now need to get my motorbike here, on a budget!! If anyone bringing a van from the uk with furniture in etc and have space for a bike please let me know!! Flexible on dates, but ideally end april or early may 2015....ive tried shiply.com and the free ads in surr etc but quoted too much, or not confident about the people offering to bring it!! Any ideas????
> 
> bike is in brighton, about 45mins from portsmouth


Look up Track Day Holidays in your area by company's from the UK (look in MSN) as they bring the owners bikes down in a lorry for the TD Holiday and may well have a space for yours.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Owen
I guess you know that now you are tax resident in Spain (moved here and have job) you will have a limited period in which you can use your bike before you must import it. I am not sure how long but someone I am sure will post the info.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi I always use anyvan.com You will usually get lots of offers from different carriers with available space. totally professional.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> Owen
> I guess you know that now you are tax resident in Spain (moved here and have job) you will have a limited period in which you can use your bike before you must import it. I am not sure how long but someone I am sure will post the info.


... now, now Larry, you know it's nothing to do with being tax resident!


From the day you arrived, you have 90 days to get your "certificate of registration" (aka residencia) which is more than just your NIE.

Within this period, you must start the matriculation process for your vehicle and then have up to an additional 3 months in which to complete the process. 

Obviously, as your bike isn't here yet, the timing is slightly different.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... now, now Larry, you know it's nothing to do with being tax resident!
> 
> 
> From the day you arrived, you have 90 days to get your "certificate of registration" (aka residencia) which is more than just your NIE.
> ...


As the OP is starting work, and he moved to Spain 4 weeks ago, he must register immediately (4 weeks ago) thus he is resident both as an EU citizen and for tax, and thus has the 90 days as you say, from 4 weeks ago.

At least that is how it works in the extranjeria where I have knowledge.


----------



## mrraowen (Apr 6, 2015)

Thankyou all for your comments! I have been told I can use the bike in Spain for 6 months from the date of residencia which I have not got yet! This info may be wrong I here many conflicting stories!!! I also know people who have lived here for years and still have english registered cars! Not sure how they get round that I'll have to find out...here's my main question!! If I have to transfer my licence to Spanish which I guess I'll have to at some point, it causes me a big problem with my uk cars in the uk, in effect it will make my insurance void as I don't then hold a U.K. live licence...you can't have both so what do you do???? I'm working for a hire company at Malaga airport for those that asked...(notice grumpy campasol didn't comment!!)


----------



## sgje2010 (Apr 11, 2015)

HI Can I ask how you went about your job search... sorry for being off topic :-/


----------



## mrraowen (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi course.. I sent my cv to every company that I could find that were mainly English as mi espanol es Malo!! I'm learning it now! First I got my NIE you can't work here without it. If you need to know how to get it let me know.. You can speed it up if you know how! Then I looked in the sur in English and online... Be persistent and talk to as many people as you can and just ask around. In not saying it's easy I think I was in the right place at the right time, however I did put plenty of effort in.. Now high season on its way more casual stuff will be around ie bar work etc and it will ride you over till you get the right job.. Hope this helps good luck! If you need any more info just ask no problem. Russ


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrraowen said:


> Hi course.. I sent my cv to every company that I could find that were mainly English as mi espanol es Malo!! I'm learning it now! First I got my NIE you can't work here without it. If you need to know how to get it let me know.. You can speed it up if you know how! Then I looked in the sur in English and online... Be persistent and talk to as many people as you can and just ask around. In not saying it's easy I think I was in the right place at the right time, however I did put plenty of effort in.. Now high season on its way more casual stuff will be around ie bar work etc and it will ride you over till you get the right job.. Hope this helps good luck! If you need any more info just ask no problem. Russ


I can't see how you can "speed up" getting your NIE - you can get one on the same day in any consulate or you can get one at an extranjeria without needing any proof of income or health care.


----------



## mrraowen (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry but you can't get an NIE in one day in torremolinos.. Not possible. Once you get the paperwork and copies and go to the bank and pay 9.45 euros then you go back for an appointment to be made to go back again.. Normally a week or so later..


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

mrraowen said:


> Sorry but you can't get an NIE in one day in torremolinos.. Not possible. Once you get the paperwork and copies and go to the bank and pay 9.45 euros then you go back for an appointment to be made to go back again.. Normally a week or so later..


I think you might be talking about the certificate of registration (aka residencia) - which is not an 'NIE'.


----------



## mrraowen (Apr 6, 2015)

No I'm not... Impossible to get an NIE the same day in torremelinos. I know the difference between the two and having done the process know it's not possible in a day.


----------



## sgje2010 (Apr 11, 2015)

mrraowen said:


> Hi course.. I sent my cv to every company that I could find that were mainly English as mi espanol es Malo!! I'm learning it now! First I got my NIE you can't work here without it. If you need to know how to get it let me know.. You can speed it up if you know how! Then I looked in the sur in English and online... Be persistent and talk to as many people as you can and just ask around. In not saying it's easy I think I was in the right place at the right time, however I did put plenty of effort in.. Now high season on its way more casual stuff will be around ie bar work etc and it will ride you over till you get the right job.. Hope this helps good luck! If you need any more info just ask no problem. Russ


Really appreciate the info and would definitely like to know about speading up the NIE process.

I, like you am willing to door knock businesses daily if that is what it takes.... good job I am not shy! Unfortunately, we don't arrive until late August, season starts to wind down about then so will be a touch harder but I'm willing!


----------



## mrraowen (Apr 6, 2015)

Listen good on you and if it's what you want don't give up!! Before I came here I joined this forum.. And was rather bluntly told I'm wasting my time Spain is a desperate place you won't find a job doom and gloom blah blah blah, well the people that wrote that haven't replied when ive listed ive got a job within a couple of weeks of being here!!! Positive things happen to positive people... I'm not saying it's easy but the more people you talk to and the more effort you make im sure you'll be fine.. When you get here your more than welcome to speak to me on what's app, and I'll help you if I can..my what's app is through my uk number as an iPhone and my Spanish phone is an old Nokia! English number is xx. Regards russ


----------



## sgje2010 (Apr 11, 2015)

mrraowen said:


> Listen good on you and if it's what you want don't give up!! Before I came here I joined this forum.. And was rather bluntly told I'm wasting my time Spain is a desperate place you won't find a job doom and gloom blah blah blah, well the people that wrote that haven't replied when ive listed ive got a job within a couple of weeks of being here!!! Positive things happen to positive people... I'm not saying it's easy but the more people you talk to and the more effort you make im sure you'll be fine.. When you get here your more than welcome to speak to me on what's app, and I'll help you if I can..my what's app is through my uk number as an iPhone and my Spanish phone is an old Nokia! English number is 07500334844. Regards russ


Thank Russ, I'll add you on whatsapp in a mo.

Managed to register with an agency in Gibraltar which looks promising so will be hounding them.... daily ha ha.

I'm surprised by the doom and gloom but I guess the experience is what you make it and I am a pretty determined person when I need to be thankfully.

We are coming over on Sunday for 10 days for a bit of a scout round and start sending some feelers out then the big move late August.

Once again thank you.

Sharon


----------



## mrraowen (Apr 6, 2015)

No problem use what's app it's easier!


----------

